

Ask HN: Need Mobile Beta App Testers - mstefff

Hey,<p>I'm the owner of Streetread.com - you may remember reviewing the site on here about a month ago. If you don't, Streetread is an innovative, ajax-driven, news aggregator for Wall Street - collecting news from over 20 of the leading financial sites as well as all of the stocks you choose to follow. The interface and data available are very complex (jQuery - Drupal).<p>In lieu of user-demand and general sense I've decided to roll out a mobilized version of the site - with surprisingly no loss in features or convenience. Even more surprisingly was that I was able to complete the mobile development and design in two days. Like the rest of the site, it's built completely on Drupal (first complex mobile drupal app?).<p>I'm coming here for the great help and intelligence that defines this community. If anyone is interested in helping to test out this service - I would greatly appreciate it. It seems all of the coding is completely functional; my main concern is device compatibility.<p>To participate simply visit streetread.com via a computer and register a free account (takes 15 seconds). Add a comment to this thread saying "username: &#60;insert user name here&#62;". I'll enable mobile access to the account and reply to the comment once completed. You can then visit streetread.com/m/login via a mobile phone to login and begin testing. Please provide as much feedback and information as possible.<p>Thank you very much to anyone willing to help.<p>Mike
======
zacharye
One more suggestion as I continue to play. The service as-is is awesome for
checking out 'your' stocks, but adding functionality to search for a company
by name rather than only symbol would be great in the mobile app (and the
standard website as well for that matter). If I hear about a company while on
the go, it would be cool to have a one-stop shop where I don't have to hit
Google or some other mobile site to identify the ticker symbol before I can do
some reading on StreetRead.

------
zacharye
username: zacharye

I've enjoyed the site a lot, definitely willing to check out the mobile
version.

~~~
mstefff
sorry for the delay.

enabled - navigate to streetread.com/m/login on your mobile device

thanks!

~~~
zacharye
No worries. Looking really good so far on my Nokia E71. Loads very fast over
3G. I'll play with it plenty more over the coming days but my only suggestion
so far would be an option to click on the charts to enlarge them a bit.
They're way too tiny to be useful as-is.

~~~
mstefff
Thanks for the feedback. This was a concern of mine. I knew making it too
large would be a problem on some devices - and theres no such thing as too
small as long as the data is legible. I haven't been able to find any data
regarding average mobile device screen resolution. I'll try making the images
a bit larger and see if it works fine.

~~~
zacharye
In this day and age, I think using a width that will accomodate 240p-wide
screens will likey be safe. Having the small pre-click size will take care of
any old smaller displays.

~~~
mstefff
meaning the browser will auto-shrink any images that are too wide?

~~~
zacharye
Depending on the browser/OS, yes. Most popular phones these days have at least
a QVGA display though (240x320 or 320x240) so if the enlarged size is < 240
wide it will likely fit on most screens.

